# 'End of Free Speech' Signed by Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well Hopefully it will be challenged in the SCOTUS and will be found unconstitutional which is what it sounds like it is.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What I can't believe is that it passed with such bipartisan support. Slippery slope.​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> What I can't believe is that it passed with such bipartisan support. Slippery slope.​


I have a feeling no one read or really knew what the hell it was.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

CJIS said:


> I have a feeling no one read or really knew what the hell it was.


That's even worse then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

This guy will not only go down as one of the worst POTUS ever, he is the biggest threat to our Nation and our way of life in recent history.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> That's even worse then.


What? It's only the health care bill over again.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

corsair said:


> This guy will not only go down as one of the worst POTUS ever, he is the biggest threat to our Nation and our way of life in recent history.


On this issue, it's not just Obama, but the whole of Congress. I wish we could flush them all and start over.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

They had to pass it in order to find out what was in it! Right, her royal cuntness Pelosi?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> What I can't believe is that it passed with such bipartisan support. Slippery slope.​


This.

Even if he vetoed the bill it would have passed anyway.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> On this issue, it's not just Obama, but the whole of Congress. I wish we could flush them all and start over.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


If only we could... If only we could


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CJIS said:


> I have a feeling no one read or really knew what the hell it was.


Isn't that standard operating procedure down there? You know they were all talking among themselves:
"What's this bill about?"
"I don't know, but my state is getting $100 million to study the effect that shadows has on barn owls."

I can't figure out why, but I have this strange feeling that there will be selective enforcement on this one. 

In any event, it's been nice knowing you all. You know it's only a matter of time before we all start getting knocks on the door because we made political commentary while obama was online checking basketball stats for his brackets.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Way too much grab assing in Washington, liberals and conservatives knocking each other in the news, then later seen playing golf together etc. Maybe someday the conservatives will realize what a threat Liberalism is to our great country and stop being buddy buddy with these assholes. It isn't a game, our country is going down the drain (closing in on 16 trillion in debt, was about 10 trillion when Obama took over the Presidency)........*


----------

